# Orange Crayfish



## Marshall (May 13, 2011)

Will Dwarf Orange Crayfish attack bettas?
Im looking for a fish/shrimp/crayfish to clean my sand bed and pebbles. A cleaner that have no ability to attack my betta.
(Ability to attack, Example: Pincer from Shrimp)


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Marshall... You should reply to your help topic >_>!!!!

And usually the problem is the other way round, as I said to you, I prefer snails myself, the shrimps are way cuter (imo) but they are usually found out to be "live snacks" to the bettas, same kinda happens with snails, but they can just hide and recover from the attacks....

Although I found out my snails kinda over-poop my expectations.


----------



## Marshall (May 13, 2011)

hhaha. i replied alread. I was asking becos i think my cleaner fish is sick becos of the sands(It might ate some sands accidently). It was fine when i didt add sands into the tank


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Dwarf Orange crayfish are small peaceful crayfish that are ideal for community tanks. What size is your tank though?


----------



## Marshall (May 13, 2011)

3 gallon, with lots of sand. Does it eat dirt and eat algae? Will the pincer attack bettas?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

uuuummmm, I'd go with the snail idea. Crayfish are...well, they're crayfish. They have those pincers for a reason- defense. For cleaning fish, I'd recommend corys, but they need to be in groups of 4+, and a 3 gal is far too small for that.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

well if you think of apple snails and bettas for example;

the basic rule is, 2.5 per snail and 2.5 per betta, for sonority female tanks for example.

I have a 10G so I made the rule for me as well, 3 snails = 7.5G, a male betta = 2.5

total = 10G

!

if you want a cleaner for a 3g.. hmm get 1 small shrimp or a small snail.

Apple snails are really cool but over the time (up the years) it can get quite big. xD


----------



## Marshall (May 13, 2011)

OYEAH!! sillycone, my cleaner fish is getting better now! he dun float that much, only a slight rise on the end. I put it in a small container with aqua salt + water conditioner + Airstone and left it overnight.

I was thinkin about getting a shrimp or crayfish as well to clean the sands.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I wouldn't put a Dwarf orange crayfish in a 3 gallon. A good cleaning crew would be ghost AND amano shrimp. Ghost shrimp will clean the sand and amano shrimp will take care of algea problems. Remember, you need to feed the shrimp even though they are scavengers.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

That's awesome marshall! XD!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree with shinybetta, get a few amano (Japanese Algae eating shrimp) and some ghost shrimp... You will need to offer them sinking bottom feeder pellets AND algae wafers occasionally. I wouldn't put more than 6 in there. Crayfish have pincers for a reason...


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Honestly, I'd remove your algea fish. In a 3 gallon, you don't have enough room for other fish tank mates. Cleaning the sand is your responsibility, not the fish's. Just get a turkey baster and remove the gunk that builds up once every other day. During your water changes, remove your betta, then swirl around the sand (then let it settle) before doing your water change, that way you remove a lot of the gunk.

the dwarf crayfish you're talking about needs a minimum of a 10 gallon tank.


----------

